# Do white tree frogs need a heat mat?? & care sheet request.



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all sorry for the quick post, but I've seen different answers to this, plus if they do does it go under the tank of on the side??

Also could someone point me out to the best care sheet for them too?


Many thanks.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have had mine 5 years. Don't waste your time with a heat mat on the side as the ones that are safe for them aren't hot enough to change the tank temperature. And the ones that are hot enough to affect the tanks temperature are too hot for the frog to touch and will burn them.
I only use a heatmat underneath if I have a reptile carpet to keep it dry and stop it going mouldy or coco fibre as the substrate to slowly dry it out and add humidity. For that use one of the hotter ones as they can't touch it. Just make sure that there's plenty of air flow underneath the tank! I had a heat mat crack the base of my tank as it over heated the glass because I stupidly put a sheet of polystyrene underneath it to keep the heat in whoops!
I keep mine about 25- 30 degrees during the day (2 or 3 26w repti bulbs should do this) and room temperature at night (about 18-20 degrees no lights on)
Give them a big water dish (the biggest/deepest one exo terra make) and change their water daily or every other day and treat tap water with a reptile or fish dechlorinating agent.


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

